# Donald Trump’s Government Functions



## Flanders (Mar 30, 2016)

*The Donald’s support for eminent domain, and his respect for the United Nations should drive away Tea Party conservatives in droves. His latest announcement defines him as an idiot if he is not trying to sucker liberals. 

Everybody can claim they are for national security —— everybody except Taqiyya the Liar who is not running for reelection. Trump’s second and third government functions are questionable. What better way to win Democrat voters than promise them you will row their boat for them.*

On Tuesday during CNN's town hall, Donald Trump was asked what he thinks are the top three functions of government.

   He answered, "[t]he greatest function of all by far is security for our nation. I would also say health care, I would also say education."

You Won't Believe What Donald Trump Thinks The Federal Government's Top 3 Roles Are
        9:56 PM, Mar 29, 2016 | By SHOSHANA WEISSMANN

You Won't Believe What Donald Trump Thinks The Federal Government's Top 3 Roles Are​
*The president swears the only oath required by the Constitution:*

US Constitution, Article II, Section 1​
. . .  preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States.​
*To me, it sounds like Trump fails to see that his choice of functions looks like an evasion: *

Congressional Oath Of Office​
. . .  defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; that I take this obligation freely, without any mental reservation or purpose of evasion . . .​
*In short: Defending the Constitution automatically insures national security.*

*NOTE: Neither Sanders nor Clinton can TRUTHFULLY swear an oath of office they have no intention of honoring. Taqiyya the Liar blazed the path they only have to follow: *

It is fair to say that the “constitutional scholar”  makes no pretense of defending the Constitution. Indeed, swearing his oath of office was the first lie he told as president.

The First Lie President Obama Told​
*To be fair to Trump, his first function makes him look better than Hillary Clinton and Bernie Sanders in that the unconstitutional Affordable Care Act, and more money for the parasites in the education industry are the first two functions on every Democrat’s list. 

Finally, Democrats, press barons, establishment Republicans, and the New World Order crowd fear Ted Cruz the most because defending the Constitution is the one presidential function they do not want on anybody’s  list of government functions.  *


----------



## ScienceRocks (Mar 30, 2016)

Nothing in the constitution prevents any of this. Thousands of constitutional professors and more would disagree with you. You don't believe in civilization so that doesn't suprise and you surely put your limited self above the tens of thousands of professors and judges that have studied this stuff during a life time.

Our founders main reason for the current constitution was in fact the need to collect taxes and the people to enforce some stuff.

Also good luck getting key-stone built if the government can't buy peoples land.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 30, 2016)

So, he’s for nationwide healthcare….


----------



## Flanders (Mar 31, 2016)

http://media.townhall.com/Townhall/Car/b/lb0331cd20160330102420.jpg

*The only good thing about Paul Ryan is that everybody knows his list of government functions:

1. Suck up to the president.

2. Big government.

3. Bigger government.*

Roger Stone’s convention prediction: Trump on First Ballot or Rep. Paul Ryan (R-WI) on Fourth:​
by Breitbart News30 Mar 20168,965
       Welcome to Breitbart News’s live updates of the 2016 horse race.

***Horse Race LiveWire*** Cruz, Sanders Leading in Wisconsin Poll - Breitbart​
*As far as I am concerned, Mitt Romney did not have a chance from the git-go. Paul Ryan on the ticket set defeat in cement. 

If Roger Stone is right, Paul Ryan could not win if George Washington ran as his vice president. And why in hell would any conservative vote for a John Boehner clone? Ryan would not be speaker had the public voted; so I cannot see too many people voting for him as president!*


----------



## candycorn (Mar 31, 2016)

I guess when you can’t support your guy, you have to attack….a congressman from Wisconsin as some sort of consolation prize.


----------



## Flanders (Mar 31, 2016)

candycorn said:


> I guess when you can’t support your guy,



*To candycorn: He isn’t. 

What did I say that made you conclude that Trump is my guy?*


----------

